# UPLOAD UR CURRENT WALLPAPER...



## lesofprimus (Aug 4, 2004)

Heres mine right now...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 5, 2004)

This is mine. Nothing to do with aircraft.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 6, 2004)

I've had about 3 lately. x.x;


----------



## toffi (Aug 6, 2004)

HMS Norfolk 1935


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2004)

I was Stationed in Norfolk, Viginia......


----------



## plan_D (Aug 7, 2004)

H.M.S Norfolk shadowed the Bismarck when it came out of Norway.


----------



## Sagaris (Aug 14, 2004)

Like plan_D, mine has nothing to do with aviation.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 14, 2004)

i can only seem to save mine as a .bmp file at the moment and you can't post a .bmp file..................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 14, 2004)

I changed mine to this.. I like the angle...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 14, 2004)

And BTW.. Plan D, that wallpaper is pretty sweet mano....


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 14, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i can only seem to save mine as a .bmp file at the moment and you can't post a .bmp file..................



I put mine on paint and saved them as .jpg. Take a shot, put it on paint, and then save as, and a file type should have JPG. Mine are a little fuzzy after, but still okay. My home computer doesn't have photoshop, so it was my only choice.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2004)

you know you and i are so alike, cos that's exactily what i did but i didn't have that option, i did only have the choise of saving it as a .bmp .......................


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 15, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> you know you and i are so alike, cos that's exactily what i did but i didn't have that option, i did only have the choise of saving it as a .bmp .......................



I could convert it to one since that doesn't work. Email it or something, and I could get it back. But today only, I'm going back home soon, and I won't have photoshop.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 15, 2004)

And I just made another wallpaper. 

Anyone interested, I'll give a link. I didn't take a screenshot of my desktop this time. 

My newest wallpaper.

And scratch me going home today. o_o; I'll have photoshop for about 2 more days.


----------



## JCS (Aug 19, 2004)

Heres mine, nothing to do with planes either:


----------



## Maestro (Aug 19, 2004)

Here is mine... Far away from yours.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 10, 2004)

No doubt far, far away? I presume?
Here's mine.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2004)

nice dragliner JCS.................


----------



## JCS (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow....I didnt think anybody would know what it is.... 

Besides planes, draglines are one of my biggest interests. I never tell anyone though, since not too many people know what a dragline is and if I tried to explain what it is id just confuse 'em more..


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2004)

I knew what it is... I just couldnt believe that u actually had that as a wallpaper.... Thought it was a joke or somethin....


----------



## JCS (Sep 10, 2004)

> I just couldnt believe that u actually had that as a wallpaper



If your talking about the size and crappy quality of it I made it small so i could upload it quicker and not waste a lot of space...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2004)

No the picture in and of itself..... 

"Ur a strange one..... Mr Grinch....."


----------



## JCS (Sep 10, 2004)

I shoulda known you meant that. I dont see how its "strange" to be interested in mining and heavy equipment...lots of people are.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2004)

not so much interested, just that a big black and white pic of a big crane doesnt really fit the typical wallpaper theme.....


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 10, 2004)

That's a bit wallpapercist (similar to racist, but with wallpaper)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2004)

i'm a bit of a fan of plant machinery, there's nothing wrong with liking it, it's facinating....................


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 11, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with liking it, as i said, just that the wallpaper was kinda non-wallpaperish....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2004)

i think it looks good.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 22, 2004)

i just have cars as my wallpaper 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 22, 2004)

Mine is this...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2004)

The mining equipment is kind of interesting. I must say I have never seen that as wallpaper though. As an interesting aside, Jimmy Doolittle was going to college to become a mining engineer when WWI broke out and he and a friend decided to join the Army and learn how to fly. The rest is history. So they are somewhat related. Jimmy Doolittle worked the Comstock mine in Virginia City while he was studying mining.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2004)

GrG......why the sudden 911 interest? theyre DREADFUL cars!


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Sep 23, 2004)

I made yet another one.. but I messed something up, so I'll have to fix it sometime before I upload.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 23, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> GrG......why the sudden 911 interest? theyre DREADFUL cars!



How?

It'll be the best car I can buy as my first...

Compare the price to a crappy Civic that'll break in two years, at the most...


Plus, a 924 isn't a real Porsche, it's an atrocity!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

all 911 fans say that! the 924 is a great porsche! i know it isnt a genuine porsche engine but the whole package works well. Then theres the 944 which is the second best porsche of all time, and all the 924 was is an older version of that! a 924 is better than a 911 anyday


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

And a civic WILL NOT break, Honda build the most reliable cars on sale anywhere


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 24, 2004)

Dude, to say that a 924 is better than a 911 shows that u are way misinformed...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 24, 2004)

Either way, Civics are crap and 924's are ugly...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2004)

This is my current wallpaper, a Waco YMF. I shot this pic at the Camarillo Air show a couple of weeks back.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is my current one....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> Dude, to say that a 924 is better than a 911 shows that u are way misinformed...



A 1980 924 is better than a 1980 911, 911's of that era dont handle. If you really must have a 911, go for the very early ones, the 130bhp variants, their chassis can handle the power; or a modern 996, they're damn near perfect.

And 924's are not ugly, their lines are much cleaner and pleasing on the eye than a 911. 911's are VULGAR, if you drive a 911, everyone thinks you're a just big prat. Also to say that 924's are bad cars is naive. Ive been in both a 924 and a 911 (993 style) and even the more modern 911 felt twitchy and unpredictable, and whilst the 924 wasnt as quick it seemed to hold the road better, and i can tell that just by being a passenger. If you're wondering, my uncle is a bit of a Porsche fan. He had 924's from a young age and he still maintains that apart from the 944 Turbo (which he owns now) and the current 911 GT3, its the best Porsche hes ever driven.

So shut up and stop embarassing yourself.







The Better Porsche.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2004)

That's an AWESOME shot, Les! Do you knwo where it was taken?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2004)

I shall never shut up, no am I embarrassing myself.... The 924 is an ugly car by any standard, and the 911 Turbo has a much sweeter line to it... And if u wanna show ur ignorance and judge people by what they drive, so be it.. But only a geek would drive some crap ass 924....

If you think u are the only person on this site to have been in most of the Porsche models, think again... My father and brother both own Porsches, my Brother a 1980 911, my Dad a 1988 944 Turbo S.... I have included pics of both...

My father and his buddy imported several 911's in the mid 80's and modified them across the boards.... I've been in many different Porsches from different years, and the 911 is by far the best...

Opinions are like assholes... Everybodys got one....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2004)

The 944 Turbo is basically a 924 Turbo. And you see what i mean about vulgar? any car with a huge spoiler and flared arches is vulgar. and that ones been made even worse by putting on non-factory alloys! 

Ive put a pic of a PROPER 911 on this post.

In the end i guess this all comes down to personal preference, but the fact the 911 drives like a dog is a fact. I can understand why people would want one but technically the 924 is a better car. You might say the 924 is a bit girly, but thats the point, im a girly person.

If you see any point in replying to this then please do so in the cars thread, lets get this on back on topic.






8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2004)

> And you see what i mean about vulgar? any car with a huge spoiler and flared arches is vulgar



That is ur opinion... I think they look sexy and mean, and display a sense of muscularity that no other car till that time could show.... The rims only enhance the car... Judging by ur pics, u like u vehicles stock... Not many do...



> You might say the 924 is a bit girly, but thats the point, im a girly person.


Unless ur female, thats probably something u should keep between family and close friends...


----------



## Crazy (Sep 25, 2004)

My desktop:


(I'll link it, don't want to break the margins)

http://www.worldwar2pilots.com/g-p51-353fg-190.jpg


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice wallpaper...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2004)

*cough*






8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2004)

That means absoulutly nothing to me....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2004)

wrong tags  lets start again 


*cough*



> If you see any point in replying to this then please do so in the cars thread, lets get this on back on topic.



8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2004)

Still dont mean anything... Just cause u want to end the discussion does not mean that I felt like i had to... You feel like u have the right to put down someones opinion on something, then say


> If you see any point in replying to this then please do so in the cars thread



Dont quite work that way...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2004)

Im asking you to continue it the the cars forum. Whats wrong with that?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2004)

Nothing.. U can ask all u want....

I'm done on the porsche thing anyways... Different tastes for different people.... Just dont insult peoples tastes in vehicles....


> So shut up and stop embarassing yourself.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2004)

I wasnt. You said something which is wrong and i had to correct you.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2004)

On my side of the Atlantic Ocean, when u say


> So shut up and stop embarassing yourself.


 that is an insult... And from some little kid talking to a 38 year old, its VERY insulting.... Talk to ur Dad that way???? Didnt think so...


And BTW, no, I did not say something wrong... You did....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2004)

let's keep this to the cars forum people................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

I do talk to my dad that way actually, Hes been in a strop with me recently 

You did say something wrong, you said the 911 was better than a 924, which, technically it isnt.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh yeah, sorry if i insulted you, it was unintentional. I just get stressed when people insist they're right about something when they're not.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, see, thats where ur wrong.... I was not wrong, and neither were you.. U like and admire what u like, and so do I.. And so does GrG, and Lanc, and LG, and Evan....

Just because u have an opinion, doesnt make that the "Right" opinion, just ur own....

And we werent talking about technically better....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

> The 924 is an ugly car by any standard





> But only a geek would drive some crap ass 924....



You aint completely innocent yourself you know...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

I was just comin down on u for being so pushy with ur opinions....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

But i wasnt trying to insult you, you were


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, u sure came across that way.... I was only returning fire....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

I see now, heat of the moment kinda thing. Lets forgive and forget.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

I already have....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

BTW, if anyone has a pic they want as their siggy, but its too big, post it and I'll copy, shrink it, and repost it on my website 4 ya to use....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

You can just post em on here for people to link from 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

OK, that makes sense...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2004)

dude why are you crying??


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

I noticed that as well... Maybe he picked the wrong one...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

No it was intentional, you were being sarcastic


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

No actually I wasnt... Me and my infinite wisdom, I never thought to post a pic and then link to it from that post for a siggy.... Brain fart...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2004)

Oh


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2004)

haha let's point and laugh at the boy that cries for no apparent reason.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2004)

hey, you know that i do actually cry for no apparent reason sometimes...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 27, 2004)

Maybe if u lay down the crack pipe on odd days of the month u wouldnt have these crying outbursts.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 28, 2004)

hey i dont smoke crack, i just have a pretty troubled life


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2004)

Well if its troubled, then there is an apparent reason, isnt there???


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2004)

And BTW, at 14, how the hell can ur live be so troubleing... Wait till you get all grown up and have to make a living and support a family and pay taxes and listen to ur nagging wife bitch at u that u dont do enough around the house...

Then ull know what troubleing is my buddy....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 29, 2004)

and tons of people would love to have what you've got...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2004)

i know, but theres an awful lotta stuff you dont know lanc...


----------



## Maestro (Sep 30, 2004)

I've just changed my wallpaper to match with my brand new computer. Here it is :


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

Cool. 8) Heres mine at the moment:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

> Wait till you get all grown up and have to make a living and support a family and pay taxes and listen to ur nagging wife bitch at u that u dont do enough around the house...



Les im quite offended by that. Im deeply looking forward to getting married and supporting a family. Im also offended that you think ill be a lazy git, is this youre idea of stereotyping a bloke? Well we aint all like that mate...


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

Especially CC he isn't like anyone.  

I would say that wallpaper is sweet, CC, but it's not.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

Well thanks 

And whats wrong with the wallpaper?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

Apart from the Italian plane, nothing.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

If ound a site the other day about the MC.205 that went so far to say

"The Macchi MC.205 was probably the best fighter plane of WW2."


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2004)

Offended??? Are u freakin kidding me???

I was just letting u know that the way u percieve life at 14 (Troubleing) is nothing till the responsibilites of maturity come creeping up on u...

I dont recall saying u were lazy, although most 14 year olds are... (Thats a stereotype)

But then again, being an American 14 is surely different than being a 14 year old Brit living in the country....

There wasnt an offensive stich in what I said.... If I wanna offend u, ull know it...


----------



## Maestro (Sep 30, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> Offended??? Are u freakin kidding me???
> 
> I was just letting u know that the way u percieve life at 14 (Troubleing) is nothing till the responsibilites of maturity come creeping up on u...



Les is right, just wait until your first income taxes report, you'll get mad.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 1, 2004)

Especially if it's 27% that's right, base rate tax. 

The person who wrote that statement, CC, should be shot. Simple.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

It can be arranged 

Les, it was more your stereotype of a 14 year old that offended me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2004)

go on then CC, if you're not lazy, apart from snooker/pool what sport or active pastime do you do on a regular basis??


----------



## Felipe (Oct 1, 2004)

Opa!







Felipe.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey, I play pool often when drinking!!! But I do basketball too so I'm safe.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> go on then CC, if you're not lazy, apart from snooker/pool what sport or active pastime do you do on a regular basis??



I do banger racing, some basic mechanical work, I ride my bike quite a bit. I do Help at home as much as possible, tidying up etc, And i hoover up oil spillages


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

You don't help at home. No one does.


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 2, 2004)

THE EYE OF SAURON


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

CC, I have a good reason to have a sterotype of 14 year olds..... Well, 2 reasons... Actually 3....

1. I have a 17 year old son....
2. I was once 14...
3. I've been a youth hockey coach for 8 years...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

plan_D said:


> You don't help at home. No one does.



Its when people say stuff like that i get pissed off.



lesofprimus said:


> CC, I have a good reason to have a sterotype of 14 year olds..... Well, 2 reasons... Actually 3....
> 
> 1. I have a 17 year old son....
> 2. I was once 14...
> 3. I've been a youth hockey coach for 8 years...



Well i guess im the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

You get pissed off with that...advantage plan_D.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 2, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v148/reini/pipsybackground.jpg My fixed background. I messed the year up when he died.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks pretty good 8)


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

It looks like a collection of pictures, to me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

Because it is, maybe?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

Too busy for a wallpaper....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2004)

yet not to busy to post.................


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

uhhhh..... did u misinterpet what I said??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

He did, but when he reads that he'll say no and that it was a cheap pun.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 4, 2004)

My current wallpaper 8)


----------



## plan_D (Oct 4, 2004)

So they were pictures. I thought it was an eye trick.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

How is it an eye trick?


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 9, 2004)

THE EYE OF SAURON !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

Aint you already posted that?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

yup, and it took ages to load both times.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

Not for me


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes he posted it before.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

I thought so.


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 9, 2004)

so what ? unlike your self i have 756\128 adsl.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 9, 2004)

Ur a dope for reposting ur same wallpaper twice.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

yup, only post when changed...


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 10, 2004)

plan_D said:


> So they were pictures. I thought it was an eye trick.



*nod* I took all my favourites, and tossed them together. All of mine are like that.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

I can never decide on wallpapers, i might just do that  Trouble though I woud end up with a montage of the RA; various pictures of Escort RS2000's and pictures of Amy Lee


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

why not edit a picture of amy lee behind the weel of the RS2000??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

With an Mc.202 Strafing it? 

Nah that would look so corny


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 10, 2004)

DO IT!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

For a laugh? why not


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

Here it is, i know its shoddy and i know its a Breda 88 and not a .202, but the 88 was at a more suitable angle  I made Amy Lee's head large for comic effect


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 10, 2004)

well you could have used photoshop to do it better. but i can try if you want.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

i dont have photoshop :: the cornyness is the attraction


----------



## Crazy (Oct 10, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

you should so have that as your siggy, it's brilliant!!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 10, 2004)

Write Cheddar Cheese in really large and immature letters along the side of the Escort, and it'll be perfect!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

Like this?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

Someone do us a favour and shrink it a bit?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2004)

Here ya go.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2004)

God thats ugly................................. Who is the chick anyways?? The singer from Evanwhateveritis???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

Yup.

Hey dammit its funny


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 10, 2004)

(Emoticon overkill) It's funny.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2004)

This is my current wallpaper....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice Les! I had this one for awhile...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 10, 2004)

By the way, that was my "Meathead of the month" photo. I used to do that where I worked before because the placew was filled with meatheads.


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 11, 2004)

well i have some good wallpapers. if you hate bin laden  
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...dium%7Clarge%7Cxlarge&hl=ru&lr=&ie=UTF-8&sa=N
thets one hell of a long link. 



and i suppos thet no one here is a gamer ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey Evan thats a cool pic 

Yeah I play IL2 FB Nighthawk 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 11, 2004)

kinda the same thing as the other pic....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 11, 2004)

This is better...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 11, 2004)

I like that carrier shot...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 11, 2004)

The carrier one is doctored.


I play Fs2004, Battlefield Vietnam, Il2 FB (v1.0) and Il2 Fb AEP (v2.04).


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 12, 2004)

Here's Mine...


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 12, 2004)

damn it. no one play's battlefield 1942 ?. if you dont play because its crap.download a mod called forgotten hope(0.65) it is great.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 12, 2004)

This is my current wallpaper


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2004)

Boooooooooooooooooo Mosquito


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 20, 2004)

better ? 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 20, 2004)

yeah better


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 20, 2004)

here's a few more...............

and i know a couple aren't aircraft/war related, just thought they was funny.....................


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 20, 2004)

try this.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 20, 2004)

the top one's a bit impractical for combat aint it lol.................


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 20, 2004)

yep, but still its cool 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 20, 2004)

The bottom one rawks


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2004)

the shades look a bit strange though..................


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 22, 2004)

Piss on Osama and his whole family..... May Allah Bless him with Herpes from his favorite goat, Musahiff...


----------



## JCS (Oct 22, 2004)

Heres my current one. I don't really like computer generated pics but I got tired of searching for a good wallpaper of a 109 and just used the best I could find.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 22, 2004)

Mine is this one:







Great view of my local airport, beach, and hometown overview!


----------



## Maestro (Oct 22, 2004)

Ahhh, California... Sun, beaches, women... The whole year !

We're about to have snow, here... 6 feet high snow dunes. (Yeah, in desert they have sand dunes, here we have snow dunes.  ) My sister's boyfriend (who is French) will have a great time by coming here for Xmas Holidays. -30° C with a lot of snow... We'll teach him the TRUE meaning of "winter".


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 22, 2004)

JCS said:


> Heres my current one. I don't really like computer generated pics but I got tired of searching for a good wallpaper of a 109 and just used the best I could find.




Do you play IL-2, then?



That's where that pic is taken from...


If you like, I can get you a good one of your plane of choice, just give the heads-up!


----------



## JCS (Oct 22, 2004)

> Do you play IL-2, then?
> That's where that pic is taken from...



No, I just came across it on a google search.



> If you like, I can get you a good one of your plane of choice, just give the heads-up!



Thanks  Would you be able to get one of an Il-4 or a Yak 3? If not, Bf109s are always good.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 22, 2004)

What type of pic?


Action?


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 23, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> Piss on Osama and his whole family..... May Allah Bless him with Herpes from his favorite goat, Musahiff...


 you will have to piss alot, Osama's father had,get this,50 !!!! son,


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2004)

i think i prefered your old siggy GrGs....................


----------



## JCS (Oct 23, 2004)

> Action?



Yea, but it doesnt really matter..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i think i prefered your old siggy GrGs....................



So you mentioned, but i wont complain because I agree.


Les, Ive got a class song about Iraq on my computer that you might like.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 12, 2004)

JCS, I said I'd do this, so I will...


The last is from my I-16 campaign, on which I'm stuck...

The first time I tried it, I got a Finnish P-36, and the 109 shown, ran out of ammo, and decided to chase a guy on a parachute and ram him...


Once I did, I BLEW UP!


The guy's chute did collapse, but I failed the mission...

Now I can't beat it!


Will try later, though...




Just for the record, I have two kills in two sorties... (On the third mission)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2004)

That last one is class


----------



## JCS (Nov 13, 2004)

Pretty good pics  

I'm thinking about getting that game, but I know nothing about computer games, so what would you suggest I get for a controller?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2004)

Well you want a joystick...

I use a Saitek Cyborg Evo - Its got throttle and rudder, and it has very good ergonomics.


----------



## JCS (Nov 13, 2004)

About how much $$$ do they go for?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 13, 2004)

$40, I use one, but it's not mine...


My Logitech stick broke...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 13, 2004)

If you gots the cash...


One of these two...














The first is the X45, an older design which has a "rocker" switch for a rudder control...


What this means is that its a bit like a balance, upside down... You press up on the left side of it to make the plane go left, and vice-versa...

It really is more simple than this explanation, trust me!


The bottom pic is an X52, a newer model...

The X52 has a twist stick, which means you twist the stick to the left or right for rudder action...



Of course, though, if you want to, you could always get rudders pedals for more cash... (Thrustmaster makes good ones)


Both are from Saitek.


X45~ http://www.saitekusa.com/usa/prod/x45.htm

X52~ http://www.saitekusa.com/usa/prod/x52.htm

Prices here: http://store.yahoo.com/saitekusa/fligcon.html



No, they're not cheap, but they're AWESOME!!!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 13, 2004)

For extra realism (and a crapload of cash...)

http://store.yahoo.com/saitekusa/mudrcosi.html


OR

http://store.yahoo.com/saitekusa/mustflsimco.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 13, 2004)

Mmmm...Saitek!   
Damn me, and my tight budget!! :-X 

BTW, there were some awesome wallpapers in there.
Maybe I'll steal some of 'em.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2004)

this's just me being a cheapy cornish farmer, but i'd just go for the cheapest


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 15, 2004)

My Saitek cost me £29.99


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi folks,

This is my first post here! And I like to show some wallpapers. One is a beautiful Navy Luger Model 1914 and nowadays a really big medal bar from WWI veteran.

Wishes,

Douglas.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 22, 2004)

Im currently using this one....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 22, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh, yeah!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice one.... If u lose the web address on the bottom it would be a good WP....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 22, 2004)

This one now...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 22, 2004)

Not impressed....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 22, 2004)

Shut up...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 22, 2004)

Now heres a wallpaper for ya.... He is my FAVORITE Star Wars Character....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome to the site Douglas, I have an Air Pistol that looks rather like that gun 


Nice Ta-152 WP Les 

And GrG, its oh so nice to actually the game rather than just a wallpaper  Dont you wish you had the game? Like I do?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm getting it onm Wednesday, ya bastard...


Also, mine is gonna be better since I have AEP!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2004)

But I can play it right now if I want! Can you?


----------



## Yeomanz (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice pics , especially the 190 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey, Douglas Jr. those are pretty awesome pics!
Do you actually own the medals and Luger, or are they just from the Web?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2004)

Yeomanz said:


> Nice pics , especially the 190 8)



Thats a Ta-152, mate 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 29, 2004)

Simply. Incredible.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 29, 2004)

That looks familiar. 

8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2004)

Wahey, nice one! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice one, GRG. I have always had a special place for the 25. My cousin flew in the Doolittle raid, William Burch, gunner/bombardier, crew 11.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2004)

Cool 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 1, 2004)

Now it's this, as it's a good choice for first car, being 1/3 of the price of a good E-Type (any designation or year) or 911...


If you're wondering about the price, they go for around five grand down here...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2004)

Thats one of my options for a first car!  Feif


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 1, 2004)

Do you mean Tea Leaf? 

Teaf Leaf: Thief
Brown Bread: Dead
Apples and Pears: Stairs
Rosie Lee: Tea
Septic Tank: Yank


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 2, 2004)

Well done you big ol Bristol...now stick that up yer Khyber...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 2, 2004)

Actually, that was from a PM Bronze sent me a looooooooooooong time ago, that's mainly all I know...


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 2, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Well done you big ol Bristol



Urmm, that looks a bit odd - 

"Cor! look at the Bristols on her!" looks more normal - Bristol City - a horrid football club. 

Apart from rhyming, it's supporters really get on your - .


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

I know, i was just trying to think of something on the spot, it doesnt look quite right does it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

> Feif



it's spelt thief................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

No, you dont say....

I wouldnt expect anyone to understand anyway, its a little joke I have in my ring of friends...


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Dec 4, 2004)

Nonskimmer said:


> Hey, Douglas Jr. those are pretty awesome pics!
> Do you actually own the medals and Luger, or are they just from the Web?



Hey Nonskimmer,

thanks for your compliments! In fact the medal bar belongs to my brother but the Luger not...  

All the best,

Douglas.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi folks,

These are for Nonskimmer, who seems to love Lugers (but who didn´t? \/ )...

Douglas.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2004)

Heeeeyyy! Nice Lugers!  
Thanks for the pics, friend!


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi,

And for you all who love the Luftwaffe stuff here is my nowadays wallpaper: a Walther PPK (the favorite LW pilots´pistol from WWII) with a Luftwaffe Soldbuch, Iron Cross 2nd Class and a nice Pilot´s Badge.  

Hope you enjoy it!

Douglas.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, those look like real rarities! And in superb condition, by the look of them!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Yep, nice pics! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

nice pistols


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Like I said befor, the Luger's bear a resemblance to my air pistol 8)


----------



## Stallion_51 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a couple of mine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice pics 8) Here my current one:


----------



## MichaelHenley (Dec 17, 2004)

On the Mac, I can get the desktop to cycle through multiple pictures. I won't put them all on for the sake of those with broadband (Somehow, over the past few days, I think my dad gave into pressure and bought it! YES!! )


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is my current backround:


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2004)

My Current Wallpaper....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2004)

here's mine, it's this pic but streched to fit the whole screen..................


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2004)

Both very cool! 8) 
I especially like yours, lanc! I may have to steal it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2004)

please do, it's a very good pic.............


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree... Great shot... I copied it to my wallpaper folder.. thx...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 31, 2004)

Mine is my self-portrait I uploaded in the MUG SHOTS thread, in original size...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2005)

oh dear gods it's gonne be huge aint it....................


----------



## JCS (Jan 1, 2005)

Heres my current one:


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm going to steal that one too! Nice! 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 1, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> oh dear gods it's gonne be huge aint it....................




That's why I didn't upload it... 8) 


It was 2288x1600, but Windows resizes the display image automatically to fit my 1024x768 desktop, but the original photo isn't resized, so they stay huge...


My super sexy wallpaper...






CC, I find the Vanquish to be a 'lil bit better looking than the XKR...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 2, 2005)

The Vanquish is a beautiful looking car. I'd rather have the DB9, cheaper - less power but basically the same characteristics. ALTHOUGH, the Vanquish does sound sexier.


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 2, 2005)

This was my current wallpaper up until yesterday 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 2, 2005)

very nice.....................


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice! I always loved the look of the Connie. There used to be 2 of those down at the airport near me, but one got sold. The other is still there. I once witnessed that Connie do a low altitude, high speed pass. There was nothing that I have seen that caused that big of a stir down at Camarillo. That Connie was at about 50 feet doing at least 250 MPH! What a site to behold! When he got to the end of the field, he yanked back on that stick into a rivet popping climb out. I couldn't believe it, it was incredible! 

The old website of that Connie is still online for now. If you want to see it, it's at:
http://members.tripod.com/~N73544/


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 2, 2005)

i really wanna see a vulcan go from a take off straight into a vertical zoom climb, stuff you normally associate with a lightning or F/A-18.............


----------



## Pisis (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's mine:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 2, 2005)

very nice, i've seen that painting before, may i enqire as to what's in the lancaster B.III folder??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice wallpaper, Pisis!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 2, 2005)

Yup, Czech blokes rule!
Original Readme:

_Avro "Lancaster" B Mk.II

408."Goose" squadron codes (EQ-)

Royal Canadian Air Force



The Lancaster II was powered by four Bristol Hercules VI, 14 cyl radial, air-cooled engines of 1,735 hp each. 
It had a maximum speed of 264 mph (426 km/h), a ceiling of 18,552 ft (5,640 m), 
and a range of 2,547 miles (4,103 km). Of course this all depended on the distance to the target,
bomb load, etc. It carried the same armament as the Lancaster I. Due to it's abbreviated production span,
the Mark II carried up to 14,017 lb (6,350 kg) of bombs in a wide mixture, it never carried the 22,000 lb. Grand Slam. 





Special thanks for author of EAW Halifax


!new 3DZ model and updated skin! Nose art from original B24D with added black colour

[email protected]_

... a skin for European Air War game...


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 2, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> very nice.....................



thanx my dad did it , i working on my own composite at the mo too 8)


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 2, 2005)

Just finished it


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2005)

Well done, Yeoman!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice Yeomanz!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2005)

Very Nice!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 2, 2005)

Where can I get meself that fine skin?


----------



## Pisis (Jan 3, 2005)

Very nice artwork Yeomanz!

GeRGe, if yo mean the Lanc, then go here: http://eawhostsite.0catch.com/karelbombers.html


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 3, 2005)

Nah, I meant for the KI-84, I don't have EAW...


Also, I think you may need to lean your mixture, your fuel is leaking...

60 or 80% is usually good for high alititudes, though 40% might work...


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 3, 2005)

Il2 skins m8 , 

if you mean my pic , i added the brown because the other ki-84 had just throttled up to catch the other


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 3, 2005)

oh yeah , ive done another


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2005)

I like that one too!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Well done, Yeo! 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 4, 2005)

Not as impressive as Briyeo's (Yeomanz's dad...), but I like it!



I had a better one of me on final, flaps dropped, gear lowered, about to land at VHHH at dawn with the water sparkling and the sun about to set on that side of the globe, but it didn't save properly!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Here be my WP...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 4, 2005)

Too grainy for me to use it...


I like mine smooth...

Here it is, then!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 4, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Not as impressive as Briyeo's (Yeomanz's dad...), but I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a better one of me on final, flaps dropped, gear lowered, about to land at VHHH at dawn with the water sparkling and the sun about to set on that side of the globe, but it didn't save properly!




Here be the original...


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 4, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Not as impressive as Briyeo's (Yeomanz's dad...), but I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a better one of me on final, flaps dropped, gear lowered, about to land at VHHH at dawn with the water sparkling and the sun about to set on that side of the globe, but it didn't save properly!



pfffffff , yeah right


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 4, 2005)

Serious!


I later found the problem was that FRAPS wasn't enabled...


 'Twas a beautiful shot, and I don't edit my photos, I try to take good ones so that I don't have to!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

Heres one a made a while back...


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi folks,

I´m back with come new pics.... I don´t know if I should post´em here or in the WWII Misc Album...  Anyway... hope you don´t mind if I post in both...

Here is a picture of a rare Mauser C96 ("Broomhandle") made for the Persian Contract around 1911/1912... only 1.000 made.

Douglas.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi,

Here is another pic of the same gun, showing it in reload position. Nice isn´t it? Winston Churchill carry same kind of weapons during Sudan Campaign and Boers War.

Douglas


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll save those images, thank you!  

Nice pistols!  They look to be in absolutely excellent condition, too!


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks! I´m glad you enjoyed. Feel free to save them!

Here is another Mauser C96. This one was issued to the Austrian Air Detachment 527 (Luftfahrtabteilung 527) in 1917 and it is chambered to 9mm Luger. It is shoown with its holster stock and medal bar.

Douglas


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi,

This is the last Mauser for today! It is the cool Mauser HSc, chambered to caliber .32 ACP. Walter Nowotny (Luftwaffe ace with 258 victories) used to carry one of that. Here is the pistol together with a Wehrpass (military ID book), Iron Cross 2nd Class and a Panzer Assault Badge in Bronze.

Wishes,

Douglas.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 14, 2005)

Aônde vocé acha estas armas?



(Anhe... Minha gramatica com accentos é ruim - nasci e moro na California...)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey, hey!! Stop talkin' about me in Portuguese!


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Jan 14, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Hey, hey!! Stop talkin' about me in Portuguese!



Ok, ok... we promise we won´t talk about you in our language!  
Another one to make you happy!

Mauser Model 1914 chambered to .32ACP with military holster (brown is color for Luftwaffe), with Luftwaffe Wehrpass, Iron Cross 2nd Class and Flak Badge.

Douglas.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Jan 14, 2005)

And...

For the Luger Lovers: the last one for tonight... Luger made by DWM in 1916 with Militärpass (ID booklet from WWI), Bavarian medal bar and reload tool. This is my current wallpaper!

Have a nice weekend!

Douglas.


----------



## JCS (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice pics!  

Heres my current wallpaper......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 15, 2005)

Here be mine 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey CC, Do you have this P-38 image? This is a P-38 captured and being tested by the Italians.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 16, 2005)

here's mine but again stretched to fit the window............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Cool pic! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

No I didnt, thanks Evan, thats an ace pic! 8)

This is now my wallpaper...perhaps the greatest picture known to man...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2005)

i prefer mine..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2005)

Dont be ridiculous...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2005)

but mine's pretty damned good............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah it is. If you want to have a pic as a wallpaper but its too small/large just send it to me and i will resize it without compromising quality...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 21, 2005)

CC, that episode was brilliant.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2005)

Too damn right. I was saying to my friend at school that it seemed a shame to have Clarkson testing it as hes so heavy. If they just stuck Hammond in the seat it would be a lot quicker...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 22, 2005)

It was like that other car, I can't remember, where he says he felt guilty wearing clothes in it because it was so light.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2005)

Ah that would be the item on the M3 CSL with the cardboard boot...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2005)

This is mine right now......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

very nice........

and CC when i i stretched that pic it had no loss of quality..........

if anyone wants a good RAF plane wallpaper just name your plane.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

Hawker Hart.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2005)

Tank Busting Hurricane......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2005)

Tiger Moth.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2005)

Some Star Wars ones that I've had a while.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

here you go..............


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

i can get them in larger sizes if you wish................


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2005)

That's actually a really good Tiger Moth pic!  Thanks.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't suppose anyone has good shots of post war RCN Seafires, Sea Furys, or Fireflys, with the Canadian roundels, eh?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

you sound supprised??

didn't expect me to do it did you..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

No I didnt 



> i didn't think that shot of the hart was very good so here's a nice shot of some hawker demons, a close relative of the hart..........



No-one asked for demons...

Ok then, I want a nice shot of a Fairey Barracuda...I know it aint RAF but its British so youre bound to have a better picture than the crappy one I have...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2005)

I'll take that as a no.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 23, 2005)

There's a painting of RCN Sea Furies as www.segunart.com/segunartseafuries.htm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks, m8. It's a start. 8)


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Jan 23, 2005)

Hmmm

It is too quiet here...  Let´s see some thing from the bad guys.  

Walther P38 with Soldbuch, Iron Cross 2nd Class and Panzer Assault Badge in Bronze.

Douglas.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Jan 23, 2005)

Another one...
Now with some bullets  

Douglas.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2005)

Ah, more nice ones. Thanks. 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 23, 2005)

I'M OFFENDED!There's not one, but *two* Swastikas I can see. The next time I go to the toilet I'm going to have a heart attack just thinking about it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2005)

Bloody hell so there is...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey, look...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 24, 2005)

Interesting pic, plan_D. 8) 

Now lets all gather 'round, and sing Kumbaya!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 24, 2005)

As long as I'm not next to CC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2005)

Make you feel short would I?  Yeah I thought as much...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 24, 2005)

if there's not enough rooms cripps can sit on my lap.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2005)

And NS can sit on mine...DAMN hes hot! 


Ooops, did I just type that....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh shit!!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 24, 2005)

No, you just seem a little too touchy-feely, CC. I'll leave that to NS. 

Oh my lord, look...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

Look? Look at what?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 25, 2005)

Is it me or is there a picture of 401 Sqn. Spitfires in France?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

I dont know


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 25, 2005)

well they're cirtainly early marks i think..........


----------



## plan_D (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, you'd be wrong because it's France 1944. Since Spitfires never went to France in 1940, there was only two squadrons of Hurricanes for fighters. And 4 Squadrons of Lysanders...WHICH got some 109 kills...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Well, you'd be wrong because it's France 1944. Since Spitfires never went to France in 1940, there was only two squadrons of Hurricanes for fighters. And 4 Squadrons of Lysanders...WHICH got some 109 kills...



The _Lysander_ got 109 kills?  That is amazing! DO you know what kind of aircraft they scored against?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 26, 2005)

I think what Plan_D meant was that the Lysander shot down some Bf109s, still sounds a bit unrealistic though


----------



## plan_D (Jan 26, 2005)

> When the Second World War began, four Lysander squadrons were sent to France as part of the British Expeditionary Force (BEF). There they waited through the Phoney War until the hammer of the Blitzkrieg fell upon France and the Low Countries in May 1940. Lysanders were quickly in action performing spotting and bombing tasks, and suffered serious losses against the well-organised Luftwaffe forces. The crews fought bravely, but the Lysander squadrons were decimated. Despite the odds, some crews pulled off astounding successes. In one sortie, Flight Officer Doidge shot down a Henschel Hs 126 while his rear-gunner settled a Stuka on May 22. Pilot Officer Dexter and his gunner, AC Webb, each scored against Messerschmitt Bf 109’s on May 21 in a half hour running battle over Arras. More typical were the supply dropping missions to the defenders of Calais. In one particular mission, 16 Lysanders and Hectors sortied. Only two returned. On another, the Lysanders were attacked by over-eager Spitfire pilots.



http://www.wwiitechpubs.info/hangar...d-lysander/ac-uk-ac-westland-lysander-br.html

That's all I've got on it at the moment.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2005)

Bad enough those poort guys had to face German fighters, but to get shot at by your own guys as well. The deck sure was stacked against them.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 27, 2005)

I know. All while flying a Lysander. Poor, poor bastards!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2005)

I happen to like the Lysander...cool plane 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2005)

Nice shot. 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 27, 2005)

It is a nice plane. We're not calling it a bad plane, we're saying those were some poor bastards being jumped by -109s and Spitfires.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2005)

I know you aint calling it bad, but it was a nice excuse to post that picture


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 2, 2005)

Nothing more needs to be said.


Well, one more thing.  



Yes, that IS the nuclear-tipped Genie missle.


An awesome shot. 8)


----------



## NightHawk (Feb 3, 2005)

Heres mine.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's some I've used recently...

*356*

*Gun Cam*

*TopCover*


Fade to Black...


----------



## JCS (Feb 5, 2005)

My current wallpaper:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

Very nice guys...

Heres mine...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2005)

Heres mine  Well, only 12 more days to wait...


----------



## trackend (Feb 27, 2005)

i had this


----------



## trackend (Feb 27, 2005)

Then I had this


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2005)

very nice...........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 27, 2005)

I have this, taken by me... 8) 



Strangely enough, the color is listed as "Emerald Green Metallic"


----------



## trackend (Feb 27, 2005)

I thought about this


----------



## trackend (Feb 27, 2005)

but ive settled on this how unpatriotic


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 27, 2005)

All cool!


----------



## trackend (Feb 27, 2005)

I spoke to a pilot with the Red Arrows once and asked him if the various display teams ever had digs at each other he said no they liked to talk flying too much and generally only met occassionally as their schedules kept them too busy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2005)

Loving that last pic Trackie! 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 27, 2005)

This, albeit not full screen since it's taller than it is wide, and thus won't look good on my screen...


----------



## trackend (Feb 27, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Loving that last pic Trackie! 8)


Ta cheesy check out the red arrows or blue angles web sites there's loads of terrific pictures


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2005)

i don't like the blue angels, i've seen them on video and they're not a patch on the red arrows "ahh mate look at me, i can fly a plane but i've forgot to retract my gear"..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

Ive never seen the Blue Angels, but I bet theyre way better and that youre just being patriotic


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 28, 2005)

There's nothing wrong in being patriotic CC, you should try it some time


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2005)

Ok then, the British do the Best Fish and Chips.

Right, thats it  Italians are better at everything else! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 1, 2005)

hey we're pretty damned good at allot of stuff............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2005)

The Italians have more soul and more passion...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 1, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ok then, the British do the Best Fish and Chips.


Yeah, they're great!  
Nova Scotians do them pretty good too. :-"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2005)

You cant beat a nice slab of battered cos and some freshly cut chips, smothered in salt and finegar, with a can of Fanta to wash it down. Fantastic! 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll agree on the Fanta but we're doing better in the 6 Nations at the moment than Itaky


----------



## trackend (Mar 2, 2005)

Fanta! Fanta!  you uncivilized little beast no mug of char and a wad  
Aha but Italians are much better car drivers than us I drove from Naples too the center of Rome once oh what fun, polite, courteous and hardly ever sounded their horns almost as good as when I went to Bangalore.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 2, 2005)

Too much effort to make a cuppa, and you can't buy one in a shop


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry trackie, dont like tea, im a coffee man 

The Italians are better than Brits in General, face it 

Example:

80% of the cars in Formula 1 are British based. The best team? Ferrari. An *Italian* team. My favourite driver at the moment? Giancarlo Fisichella. An *Italian* driver.
My favourite driver ever is Gilles Villeneuve, a Canadian, but thats besides the point.  But he did drive for Ferrari, an *Italian* team.


----------



## trackend (Mar 3, 2005)

You lazy git mossie  
Sorry Cheesy there can be no aguments about the greatest driver of all time Juan Manuel Fangio by a mile (make that ten miles)
Dont get me wrong cheesy I like the Italians Ive been driving their cars for the last 15 years and for me Rome is my number one Favorite city.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

Fangio eh...good driver but Gilles had more talent I think 8)











Should move this to the cars topic though...


----------



## trackend (Mar 3, 2005)

sorry your quite correct i'll repost it there
sorry guys, cock up on the thread front


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

Its ok, I started it


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

My new one...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 4, 2005)

Umm...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

Its ok, I edited it


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok!  

Umm...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

Problem?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm not sure. You tell me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

You dont like F-16's, do you.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 4, 2005)

I love 'em!  
Now show me one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

Is the pic not working for you?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 4, 2005)

All I see is "www.pc-wallpapers.co.uk".


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

Well heres the link:

http://www.pc-wallpapers.co.uk/wallpapers/Aircraft/airplanes/F16Falcon_1024.jpg

8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 4, 2005)

Hmmm, when I click on it all I get is the same thing.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyhoo, here's one of mine.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok...try this.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 4, 2005)

Ah, better!  

Anyone remember 'Space: 1999'?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

What the hell 

Your other pic was good though 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 4, 2005)

Before your time, I guess. 
It was a British sci-fi series that was kind of interesting. It even starred American and Canadian actors.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 4, 2005)

Was that when the moon gets blasted out of Earth's orbit by a cosmic explosion, or the Spamtelope's millennial party?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 4, 2005)

The party may have caused the explosion. 

I like this desktop. 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 4, 2005)

Or maybe this festive one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2005)

Brilliant


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 5, 2005)

This is my current one. I'm on a bit of a Starfighter kick at the moment.
I always thought it was a wicked plane!


----------



## trackend (Mar 5, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Ah, better!
> 
> Anyone remember 'Space: 1999'?



I used to watch it 
Barbera Baine and Martin Landau from Mission Impossible I believe starred is that right skim


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah, that's the one. It was a bit cheesy, but It wasn't bad for a mid 70's show. I especially liked the bell-bottomed uniforms.


----------



## trackend (Mar 5, 2005)

I prefered the tits myself  mind you seven of nine takes some beating in that department


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah, that too. 

But I sure miss my Space: 1999 lunch box!


----------



## trackend (Mar 6, 2005)

Your a sad man Skim


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey, cut me a little slack! I was 5 years old!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh, we know you still take one in to your base everyday. 

Trackend's just jealous.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2005)

well who wouldn't be


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah I remember my first ever lunch box, Super Mario


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

the one and only Thomas the Tank engine was my first lunchbox


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 7, 2005)

God I'm old!


----------



## JCS (Mar 7, 2005)

> the one and only Thomas the Tank engine was my first lunchbox



I think thats what I had also


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

One of the all time greats


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

I love Thomas the Tank Engine!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 8, 2005)

The original though (showing my age!)


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2005)

My son loves Thomas. Interestingly, here in the states, it has a variety of narrators. One is George Carlin! He has another DVD with Alec Baldwin narrating. 

Thomas lunchbox doesn't show your age too badly. I remember the Brady Bunch and Six Million Dollar Man lunchboxes!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

Im going to give my children Clockwork Orange Lunchboxes!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2005)

Now THAT is a scary thought! "Bring this with you, me roogs, something for your gulliver."


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

Plenty of milk! 

And watch out for Billy-Boy and his droogs, getting ready to perform a bit of the old "in-out, in-out"


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 8, 2005)

We had Ringo Starr narrating the original


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

Of a Clockwork Orange?  

8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 8, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I remember the Brady Bunch and Six Million Dollar Man lunchboxes!


Hey, I had a Six Million Dollar Man lunch box when I was 7 or 8. Ah, memories! 8)
Like running to school in slow motion.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2005)

I always wanted one of those, NS. I think I had a Peanuts one at the time.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

I bet they're really collectable now!


I knew it!  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1410&item=6161184323&rd=1


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 8, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> We had Ringo Starr narrating the original



Thomas, not Clockwork Orange


----------

